

Verizon API To Give Apps 'Turbo' Bandwidth Boost For a Fee - Urgo
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2395728,00.asp#fbid=DqfakR8C12X

======
mnutt
_"I think you could anticipate that maybe you'll have a Skype call that starts
going bad," Fletcher said. "Wouldn't you like to be able to hit the turbo
button and have that come back up to be a good call?"_

This is the most blatantly bad product vision I've seen in a while. Network
neutrality issues aside, why would I want to have my Skype call go bad and
have to hit a button that says "fix it"?

------
w1ntermute
Doesn't this violate the open access rules that went into effect when Google
bid this spectrum above a certain value?

------
modeless
This would be a good idea if it wasn't app-specific. Giving users a way to pay
more for better service is good; classifying traffic based on application is
bad.

------
rrrazdan
Is my understanding right? Verizon is saying that they will kick people
off/restrict their bandwidth, when somebody pushes the 'turbo' button?

~~~
TheAmazingIdiot
No no no. You have it all wrong.

Verizon will degrade YOUR bandwidth if you are using services that interfere
with their business plan (facebook, twitter, skype: SMS and VoIP).

Now pay extra to "fix" what we degraded for our business sense.

------
oacgnol
This isn't any different from ISPs wanting to control bandwidth depending on
traffic type.

~~~
ge0rg
And, even worse, Verizon soon has a financial interest in not improving their
network capacity.

